# Jetseal 109 V's Wolfgang Deep Gloss



## Finerdetails

*Jetseal 109 V's Wolfgang Deep Gloss - 7 month update added page 4!*

Jet seal seems to be the talk of the moment with everyone with regards to LSPs at the moment. I've even put a double layer on the van to see if its 'all that'.

So this afternoon, with an hour or so on my hands, I started about creating a comparison test. My most favour Sealant is Wolfgang Deep Gloss. I rate this my best by ease of use, removal, performance, and the looks factor.

So, following a wash and dry, I set about cleaning and preparing the roof of the van with Klasse All In One. Applied by MF pad and wiped clear with an MF cloth.

Once fully prepped I then used another MF pad and applied Wolfgang to one side, and Jet seal to the other side of the roof.

Initial comparison:

First layer application - Wolfgang was much easier, took less drag and spread further, using less product.

First layer wipe clear - very close, but wolfgang still had the edge.

Second layer application - The Jetseal was just slightly easier the second time round. Wolfgang on the other hand was a breeze!

Second layer wipe clear - Same as first layer results.

I've read so many reviews about people raving the wipe on wipe off, and I've layerted the whole van, tewice and it still doesn't wipe on or off as easy as Wolfgang.

So, with Wolfgang on the N/S and Jetseal on the O/S, can you spot any looks difference?



















what about if I throw some water on it?

Jetseal:









Wolfgang:









Lastly, no illusions here, its a sealant, so we expect to see some durability. I will report back once per month, and provide pics untils we can see a visual difference if any.....


----------



## Lespaul

I'll watch this with interest as I find Jetseal a breeze to use, but apply it with the pc and a blue 6" SFX pad. Jetseal is the first sealant I've ever used though so always ready to try something different :thumb: 

Darren


----------



## EliteCarCare

Interesting read!

The Wolfgang Sealant is an excellent product and very underrated, look forward to seeing how they both fair in the durability stakes! :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T

Great test Iain. I don't like the whole 'this months big thing' either, the hype over wax is a classic example. But I honestly consider Jetseal to be an excellent product, and one I am happy to use an recommend on a very regular basis.


----------



## Dave KG

Excellent test there Iain, appreciate the review of this! I dont generally use sealents being a bit of a "wax man" but its great to see how the JetSeal compares with its peers. Couldn't really see a difference in the pics, WG beading looks if anything a little tighter.

Good review there, how do the two products compare on cost?

Looking forward to the updates, iain! :thumb:


----------



## Mike_001

Dave KG said:


> Good review there, how do the two products compare on cost?


I think the Wolfgang is around 14 quid for 16oz. compared to 19.95 for the JetSeal.


----------



## riz

very interesting to c outcome


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

I couldn't help but notice in the second picture the Jetseal has eaten a large chunk of the rear offside!:doublesho :thumb: 

I shall keep an eye on this one.


----------



## GlynRS2

Very interesting - I look forward to the durability report :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000

Cant wait to read the results of your test.


----------



## timwuk

Putting my sample bottle of Jetseal to good use then Iain  

TBH Jetseal is the first sealant that I have used and found it very easy to use, a little goes a long way. But the padawans await Yoda's verdict.


----------



## djohn

Can't tell any difference at all in the first two photos but the two beading shots are noticeably different, not sure which is best though as I'm not really sure what to be looking for in beading. 

Can you see a difference in real life when you look at the two sides? Even if you can't, its interesting that you found a difference in applying then removing them.


----------



## Glossmax

There's a thread going where the Jetseal has been Polycharged (and seems to work very well) so can the Wolfgang also be polycharged?
Cheers


----------



## Mr OCD

Reg Hollis said:


> Great test Iain. I don't like the whole 'this months big thing' either, the hype over wax is a classic example. But I honestly consider Jetseal to be an excellent product, and one I am happy to use an recommend on a very regular basis.


Totally with you there Reg... it seems to be a bit of a trend recently imaho and is one reason I rarely bother trying new products immediately after release.

I stick to my tried and tested products that work well for me :thumb:


----------



## deej

Pug_101 said:


> There's a thread going where the Jetseal has been Polycharged (and seems to work very well) so can the Wolfgang also be polycharged?
> Cheers


Yes, Wolfgang can also be polycharged, il be trying it soon so il post something up :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax

deej said:


> Yes, Wolfgang can also be polycharged, il be trying it soon so il post something up :thumb:


Should be interesting :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

not good news here, the jetseal applied to the whole van, prior to the roof is starting to tail off!!! I'll give it a tad longer and get some pics next week but the van is starting to take more effort to wash


----------



## davewave1

How is the Wolfgang Deep Gloss doing?


----------



## Finerdetails

davewave1 said:


> How is the Wolfgang Deep Gloss doing?


the side by side roof applications are doing ok at the mo, its the rest of the van which isn't looking as sharp


----------



## Finerdetails

Not quite a full calender month, but the next two weeks are a tad crazy for me so this update is being done today.

Since applying the two sealants the van has had two x snowfoam only and no contact washes, and two x lambswoolwash mitt with snowfoam washes.

First up, Jetseal 109:



















now Wolfgang:


















and as a separate comparison, Collinite 915:


















The van has not been washed for the purposes of these pics, and the beading is subject to any RTF that is present.


----------



## Bulla2000

Thanks for sharing the pics. Nice to see.


----------



## Glossmax

Nothing much to choose between at the moment then.


----------



## davewave1

How is the test going?


----------



## ChuckH

Who makes jet seal and where can I get some from ? TIA ! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh

ChuckH said:


> Who makes jet seal and where can I get some from ? TIA ! :thumb:


Chemical Guys make it.

Clean and Shiny would be one place, but there site is down!

Try - http://www.carwashnwax.com/


----------



## Finerdetails

davewave1 said:


> How is the test going?


due for an update with pics middle of next week ....... :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

Mr Singh said:


> Chemical Guys make it.
> 
> Clean and Shiny would be one place, but there site is down!
> 
> Try - http://www.carwashnwax.com/


Thanks for that Mate but ive searched that site in particular the sealent section and cant find it ! :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign

ChuckH said:


> Thanks for that Mate but ive searched that site in particular the sealent section and cant find it ! :thumb:


Jetseal is exclusive to Clean and shiny.


----------



## ChuckH

MK1Campaign said:


> Jetseal is exclusive to Clean and shiny.


OK Ta Mate ! :thumb:


----------



## david g

I do have 1 bottle of Jet Seal left :thumb:


----------



## davewave1

Finerdetails said:


> due for an update with pics middle of next week ....... :thumb:


Great, look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Finerdetails

Update for 18.8.07, two months from original applications.

here we go, the van was washed and dried yesterday, and here are some beading p[ics from the rain earlier today.

Wolfgang:










Jetseal:










still no great difference. When more beading is present the Wolfgang beads are slightly tighter, but not enough to show on the camera at this stage.


----------



## Finerdetails

ok, its now almost 4 months since I applied Jetseal and Wolfgang to the roof of the van.

The van has seen numerous washes, mainly snowfoam, sometimes just sprayed on and rinsed away, sometimes washed with a mitt.

Piccies!!!

Jetseal:










Wolfgang:










I'm not sure either pic does either LSP justice. The lighting isnt best just to direct/shade mix. Both are still beading very very well. Lets just keep going and see which breaks first....


----------



## maesal

News Iain?


----------



## PJS

Unless I'm thick (not entirely unheard of!), are we judging protection based on how the water droplets bead or don't?
I've had my paintwork look like that with no protection applied - admittedly better after it'd been just clayed, but not a whole heap different.


----------



## Finerdetails

The van was washed on Friday, but I didnt wash the roof, so if I have time this week I will do a proper wash and take some more pics.


----------



## Finerdetails

PJS said:


> Unless I'm thick (not entirely unheard of!), are we judging protection based on how the water droplets bead or don't?
> I've had my paintwork look like that with no protection applied - admittedly better after it'd been just clayed, but not a whole heap different.


as the protection wears off the water will move from the tight round beads we saw at the start, through to standing sheets of water. :thumb:


----------



## maesal

Finerdetails said:


> The van was washed on Friday, but I didnt wash the roof, so if I have time this week I will do a proper wash and take some more pics.


Thanks Iain :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

update 12.1.08!!!! Yes, these two sealants are still fighting it out 7 months on!!!!!

Quick reminder - both applied 19.6.07, van has since covered 8k miles and only been washed with Snowfoam with wax in it.

Washed today, and then sprinkled with water to show hows the sealants are holding up, Jetseal on right, Wolfgang on Left:



















Jetseal:









Wolfgang:


----------



## PJS

Sorry Iain, but I'm not convinced there's anything there to be lauded nor suggesting your paintwork is still being protected.
I can see that, more or less, anytime on my own when there's nothing applied.
I wish I could be as upbeat as you appear, but I just can't.
I also wish there was a ********** way of proving protection still existed using the visual method above, rather than inferring if from the surface tension, especially after having just been washed.

Sorry!


----------



## Dave KG

^^ The method I use to assess protection is the squeak test: wrap a microfibre round, and quickly untwist it on the paint - a squeak is an indication of "clean" paint and a suggestion (not a proof) the protection is absent. Seems the best method of working for me, as well as checking the rinse water sheeting which dies away as the protection seems to tail off. 

Its a hard thing to measure and assess for sure, but none the less interesting to see how the finish is holding up. Especially when, as pointed out above, clean and unprotected paint will bead water. That said, watching the beading change could allow you to infer some information about the protection but its really quite hard this way - in fact, its a hard thing to do full stop, but good to see that folk are testing it as they will also be able to see how the water sheets and can do squeak tests. All of these combined can give a fuller picture of the level of protection.


----------



## PJS

I have a foam drying aid, which when I used to wipe water away, squeaked like mad with nothing applied - never could get the hang of it. I'll have to bring it out of retirement and give it a whirl to see if the Glanz or Balm'd panels squeak or not.
Interesting concept to suggest if the product is there or not - I thought it was a case (when using it) that I wasn't holding it at the right angle or using too much pressure.


----------



## Dave KG

PJS said:


> I have a foam drying aid, which when I used to wipe water away, squeaked like mad with nothing applied - never could get the hang of it. I'll have to bring it out of retirement and give it a whirl to see if the Glanz or Balm'd panels squeak or not.
> Interesting concept to suggest if the product is there or not - I thought it was a case (when using it) that I wasn't holding it at the right angle or using too much pressure.


Be interesting to hear the results of this.


----------



## PJS

Quick test showed no squeaking - but this was just rainwater sitting on the surface.
Will do proper test once I get a chance to wash it first.
You could be onto something there Dave.


----------



## Dave KG

Cool, thanks for the info. :thumb: 

The "squeak test" was something I had read about over on Autopia ages ago, has been mentioned here in the past as well, and its been the one I've stuck to for my own personal testing along with watching the rinse water sheeting, but the latter is more of an "appearance" thing really. It seemed the most conclusive to me, looks like it could well be holding true.


----------



## Finerdetails

interesting read guys


----------



## Bulla2000

Some new infos about the Wolfgang?


----------



## maesal

I used the 3.0 version and I really liked it. Is so easy to apply and the easier product to remove IMHO.


----------



## Bulla2000

maesal said:


> I used the 3.0 version and I really liked it. Is so easy to apply and the easier product to remove IMHO.


What about the durability?


----------



## maesal

Bulla2000 said:


> What about the durability?


I don't know about durability, but I expect that this product will last because it has Polycharger.


----------

